# Time to say (the long) Goodbye. Please log me out!



## WolfeTone (19 Mar 2020)

Its been a blast, but time to bow out for good.

The calls for evicting unemployed, the calls for non-state interference in the private sector, the farming sector etc have all but come to a shuddering halt.
In times of crisis, it is the healthcare workers, the retail shopfloor, the lorry drivers, the volunteers that we rely on in order to somehow, hopefully, sustain our way of living.
When this this passes, we should be minded not to forget that when measuring 'market value'.
Socialism for everyone is here, the capitalist 'free market', budget balancing, national debt repayment mantra is dead.
Oh, and Bitcoin v BOHA, Bitcoin has won.

Its a tragedy what is occurring, things will never be the same.

Take care, God bless, look after yourselves and your loved ones.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

Hi Wolfie

I am not sure that I see the connection between Covid and your  decision to say good bye.  But I was often unable to see the connections being made in your posts.

I think we are going to come to regret the appalling lack of government financial discipline over the last 10 years.  When the economy was booming this so called "right wing" government spent money recklessly.  We now have €200 billion of national debt as we confront this huge crisis.

And I have always argued that the people who will be hurt most by the reckless spending will be the weakest in Society who depend on the government for their health and welfare. 

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

Thanks Brendan,

I do feel your comment deserves a final, more considered response. 



Brendan Burgess said:


> I think we are going to come to regret the appalling lack of government financial discipline over the last 10 years. When the economy was booming this so called "right wing" government spent money recklessly. We now have €200 billion of national debt as we confront this huge crisis.




This line of thinking is dead. The long-term of what is occurring will see to that. Socialism has arrived, not by a central dictat authority, but by the people, for the people at the behest of the people. 
After covid19 the notion that we can simply return to the way it was before is not going to happen. 
It is patently obvious, with the collapse of the aviation and tourism industry, fishing, retail sector, and subsequent industries like insurance and banking to follow that, -_ we are all in this together_

It will take a time for this to register with everyone, im already listening to landlords v tenants, the mortgage holders v banks, insurance industry v retail sector. This will continue for sometime until it registers - _we are all in this together._

The national debt, the budget deficit, its all meaningless unless we have a functioning and stable society and economy to live and work in. In order to have this the money printing presses need to be turned on, to keep law and order, to keep business afloat, to help businesses re-open. Not just nationally, but internationally - _we are all in this together._

So when Covid 19 passes, and the next time you hear of a trolley crisis, or homeless crisis, or fodder crisis, or crime rates increasing, suicide rates increasing, mental health issues increasing, insurance premiums increasing, house prices out of reach of working people, extortionate rents choking working people etc, etc, remember - _we are all in this together. _

Where there is any structural deficit, in society or in the economy, then there will be no excuse for government or private industry not to remedy it. Just print the money. 
If money printing can be used, as it will, to save the global economy, then there is no excuse to not using it for local and regional matters, because, when it was needed nationally and internationally - _we were all in it together. _

Now where is the Log Out button?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

Hi Wolfie

Welcome back.  

We will have to realise that the state is not good at solving all problems and it does not have a magic money tree.  

In general, people will be much better off if they are encouraged as far as possible to look after themselves and  not have their hand out all the time. 

We do need a strong, financially secure state, to handle things like the CoronaVirus.  But our mad history of a welfare state has so damaged our finances that our ability to cope with this will be seriously compromised. 


Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Wolfie
> 
> Welcome back.



Thanks, its my farewell commentary.





Brendan Burgess said:


> In general, people will be much better off if they are encouraged as far as possible to look after themselves and not have their hand out all the time.



Like I said, its going to take a bit of time for some to register what is occurring. To put it simply - everyone has, or will have shortly, 'their hand out' - including you. I think I recall you wanted dole cuts to assist in cuts in tax for high incomes?  Before you had your hand out for more, and before Covid, it was the unemployed, mortgage holders in distress, working people who cant afford rent, the homeless. Before them, it was the banking and financial sector.
Today its the aviation, tourist and hospitality industry, tomorrow, the insurance industry, the banking sector, etc...

It doesn't matter who anymore, _we are all in this together.

"No society can surely be flourishing and happy of which the far greater part of members are poor and miserable." - _Adam Smith.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> everyone has, or will have shortly, 'their hand out'.



I agree that we have encouraged everyone to put their hand out. 

But we can't all be recipients.

There must be some donors. 

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I agree that we have encouraged everyone to put their hand out.



Including you Brendan. I recall you wanted to cut dole to facilitate cuts in tax in high incomes?

Its all meaningless now anyway, everything is going to change (for the better) in the long-term.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

Hi Wolfie 

The main reason I want cuts to the dole is because of the current situation.  I wanted to government finances to be resilient. 

I don't think it's meaningless at all. 

We will realise that we can't have a state with 90% of the people with their hand out. 

We are going to have to learn to say "We can't afford it... we have other priorities for our spending." 

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> We are going to have to learn to say "We can't afford it... we have other priorities for our spending."



My point is, that horse has already bolted. What greater priority could there be than trying to beat this virus, maintain law and order and be ready to kick-start business when we come through this? 
This is going to cost us all way more beyond what we can afford. In other words, money printing on a massive, unprecedented scale, throughout the developed world is going to happen, in which _everyone _will have the hand out. 
In other words, everything that is - the value of an economy and society measured through the narrow prism of monetary system based on ever-lasting growth will be defunct. 
This is why it is all meaningless.


----------



## Sarenco (20 Mar 2020)

This is a very long goodbye...


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Mar 2020)

_Boss_ don’t you realize that _Wolfie_ like _Shortie_ before him can’t stand the searing _Purple_ common sense that confronts his adolescent world view on AAM?


----------



## torblednam (20 Mar 2020)

Sarenco said:


> This is a very long goodbye...



I have Paul Brady playing in my head, as if things weren’t already bleak enough


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Boss_ don’t you realize that _Wolfie_ like _Shortie_ before him can’t stand the searing _Purple_ common sense that confronts his adolescent world view on AAM?



Hi Duke

I don't think that is fair when you know he can't respond to your jibes.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

torblednam said:


> I have Paul Brady playing in my head



I was thinking more of Lenny Cohen 









						Leonard Cohen - Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Audio)
					

Leonard Cohen - Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye (Official Audio)Listen on Spotify:  http://smarturl.it/lc_spotify Listen on Apple Music:  http://smarturl.i...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Firefly (20 Mar 2020)

Ah Wolfie, don't go....won't be the same without ye !!!!


----------



## elacsaplau (20 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone's views may well be in the minority in these here parts. For a discussion forum to be fully vibrant, alternate views should be welcomed and celebrated and WolfeTone should be applauded for trying to represent non-mainstream views. 

The miaowlike comments (and their likes) are disappointing. 

I would like to wish WolfeTone well for the future.


----------



## Clamball (20 Mar 2020)

I am not sure if I agree that printing money is the solution to our problems but it is clear that we need a fully function public health, gardai, defence, transport, rubbish, etc systems to save us in an emergency.   And for this we need to pay more tax.

Apparently there are lots more rental properties available now in Dublin since Air bnb dried up practically overnight.   This will allow people to rent homes and perhaps allow us to put measures in place to limit Air bnb even further for the greater good.

almost all rubbish collection is privatised but what if this stops due to covid19 because who on a min wage will try to keep going if the pandemic takes off.  Waste collection limits spread of disease so should it be nationalised again?

I miss when people leave because they feel their views are being ignored.  We all do better when we hear different points of view.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> alternate views should be welcomed and celebrated and WolfeTone should be applauded for trying to represent non-mainstream views.



And that is why we are all sorry to see him go.

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (20 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> The miaowlike comments (and their likes) are disappointing.
> 
> I would like to wish WolfeTone well for the future.



I thought the post about the long goodbye funny.  Which it was. That's why I liked it. Nothing to do with Wolfie.  I like reading his posts and maybe he will reconsider when he see all the luv coming his way.  Nothing wrong with changing your mind.  Maybe he had a bad day on here.


----------



## demoivre (20 Mar 2020)

I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## elacsaplau (20 Mar 2020)

Hey Bronte,

I accept your bona fides.

I just think WolfeTone deserves better. Just look at the gratuitously nasty/ugly post, immediately above....


demoivre said:


> I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Boss_ don’t you realize that _Wolfie_ like _Shortie_ before him can’t stand the searing _Purple_ common sense that confronts his adolescent world view on AAM?



Speaking of adolescent views, how is the political wing of AAM - The Responsible People's Party going? Is the time ripe yet for mass evictions and re-settlements?

Seriously guys, I keep seeing the red icon and end up responding. Can someone sign me out, I wont be signing in again.
I do wish you well and appreciate the time on here, including the terse engagements.
Ideally, I just should have not commented on leaving but I seem to be permanently logged in. I did send a private request to log me out but no joy so far - _jeez, _there was a time when you couldn't wait to get rid of me!



Brendan Burgess said:


> I don't think that is fair when you know he can't respond to your jibes.



_Oh yes I can! _



elacsaplau said:


> WolfeTone's views may well be in the minority in these here parts. For a discussion forum to be fully vibrant, alternate views should be welcomed and celebrated and WolfeTone should be applauded for trying to represent non-mainstream views.
> 
> The miaowlike comments (and their likes) are disappointing.
> 
> I would like to wish WolfeTone well for the future.



Thanks elacsaplau, wish you well also. A nice reminder of the posters on here who can see beyond their own self-centre.



Clamball said:


> I miss when people leave because they feel their views are being ignored. We all do better when we hear different points of view.



Rest assured Clamball my views were not ignored. I was banned for life, _twice _  but Im still here.
I do appreciate the use of this site and notwithstanding some trials and tribulations with some posters, by and large its been fun.
But there is little purpose in carrying on here anymore. Life is going to change for us all in many, many fundamental ways over the next decade. Unfortunately, for me anyway, AAM holds little value.


----------



## demoivre (20 Mar 2020)

ROFL. I thought you were gone?


----------



## WolfeTone (20 Mar 2020)

demoivre said:


> ROFL. I thought you were gone?



I cant find a link to log out, I dont like having my account signed in permanently. I have edited the title to reflect the topic


----------



## demoivre (20 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> Hey Bronte,
> 
> I accept your bona fides.
> 
> I just think WolfeTone deserves better. Just look at the gratuitously nasty/ugly post, immediately above....



Anyone who gives a fiddlers about comments written on an anonymous BB shouldn't be there imo. I personally couldn't care less and even more so in the real world. Grow a pair.


----------



## Alkers86 (20 Mar 2020)

Clamball said:


> almost all rubbish collection is privatised but what if this stops due to covid19 because who on a min wage will try to keep going if the pandemic takes off.  Waste collection limits spread of disease so should it be nationalised again?


In terms of service provision in trying circumstances, public sector employees in Ireland have proven on multiple occasions not to be any more resilient than private companies. Look at the amount of fuss that bus and train driver's unions cause about minuscule issues, absolutely zero commitment to anyone other than the employees themselves. I'm also looking at Local Authority snow plough and gritter drivers not being willing to work during snow storms while the private companies were etc. Other than minimising congestion on the roads, I can't see one argument for waste collection to be a public sector role again


----------



## Fella (20 Mar 2020)

I'll never understand forums , why do people have to go ? Surely its just a place to pop in ask a question , if you have nothing on your mind to share or you are busy with life matters just do that , but you might have a question in a few months , why declare yourself gone?  
Some forums I only post on once every year , declaring myself gone seems strange , i'm not sure anyone would care and rightfully so.


----------



## Fella (20 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> WolfeTone's views may well be in the minority in these here parts.



I never recall reading any of his posts, in general though I rarely look at the name of who I'm replying to , I mostly just reply to the comment . I'm going to have to read through all his posts and find out why he is so controversial .


----------



## michaelm (20 Mar 2020)

Fella said:


> why declare yourself gone?


Narcissism perhaps.


Fella said:


> . . declaring myself gone seems strange , i'm not sure anyone would care and rightfully so.


I'm sure I wouldn't care.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> I cant find a link to log out, I dont like having my account signed in permanently. I have edited the title to reflect the topic


_Wolfie _IMHO you are carrying the social distancing thing too far


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

Hi Wolfie

I can't log you out as far as I know.

But if you like, I can change your password, log in as you, and then log you out? 

If you would like me to do that, let me know.

Brendan


----------



## Deiseblue (20 Mar 2020)

I’ll miss him terribly - brilliant poster , brilliant views.
Enjoy your addional time off brother.


----------



## Sunny (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Wolfie
> 
> I can't log you out as far as I know.
> 
> ...



Does he not just click on his name and click on logout???? Or are you keeping everyone prisoner on AAM now...

I don't think he really wants to leave......I think he is suffering from social isolation and is looking for some love. It is classic manipulation. Threaten to leave us until we tell him that we love him...


----------



## Leo (20 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> I cant find a link to log out, I dont like having my account signed in permanently.



Click on your username on the top-right, there's a log out option in the drop down, then just delete cookies/ saved passwords in your browser.


----------



## Fella (20 Mar 2020)

Just close the tab down , why even log out .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

I have explained all that to him, but for some reason it doesn't seem to work for him.

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (20 Mar 2020)

__





						In mobile app, where is log out option?
					

Can't see how to log out?



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Leper (20 Mar 2020)

Hi Wolfie, There are differing opinions on every forum. This is one of the better ones.  (And  I say this  even after being banned some time ago for 3 months; some said I should have been banned for 33 months). You have to take this on the chin or otherwise start your own forum. The first rule of any forum is that everybody is entitled to a legitimate opinion. I don't agree 100% with Brendan Burgess or even what's his name, ammm  ammmm oh yea! Purple. But, I will argue beyond my death for them to express their opinions too.  If we all agreed with each other, it would be one big boring world. I would ask you to change your mind and return here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2020)

I think he has figured out how to leave...


----------



## RedOnion (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think he has figured out how to leave..


It'd be somewhat ironic if Wolfie's last activity on AAM was liking one of my posts!


----------



## BilliamD75 (20 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> Thanks Brendan,
> 
> I do feel your comment deserves a final, more considered response.
> 
> ...


Socialism is all but dead wolfie, they have run out of others people's money, the last hurra is the printing press, the private sector will return to the barter system or will find a different way to do business, good luck


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Mar 2020)

I have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Mar 2020)

It's about the champion of communism throwing in the towel, until he resurrects under a 4th pseudonymn.  Frankly, the moderators should find a way to ban these resurrections.


----------



## Itchy (20 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Wolfie
> 
> Welcome back.





WolfeTone said:


> Thanks, its my farewell commentary.





Sarenco said:


> This is a very long goodbye...





Brendan Burgess said:


> And that is why we are all sorry to see him go.
> 
> Brendan





Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Wolfie _IMHO you are carrying the social distancing thing too far





Fella said:


> Just close the tab down , why even log out .





BilliamD75 said:


> Socialism is all but dead wolfie, they have run out of others people's money, the last hurra is the printing press, the private sector will return to the barter system or will find a different way to do business, good luck



So many contenders for the 'Post of the Year' ( aka the POTYs) from one thread, fantastic


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Mar 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> the moderators should find a way to ban these resurrections.



Ban his IP .. surely that should stop him?


----------



## MrEarl (20 Mar 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Ban his IP .. surely that should stop him?



Ah, but then he might not be able to come back, and nobody really wants that, do they?


----------



## MrEarl (20 Mar 2020)

The Jackson 5 - never can say goodbye


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Mar 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Ah, but then he might not be able to come back, and nobody really wants that, do they?



I do as I never had a notion of what he/she/non-binary was talking about!

This thread still baffles me. It must be a side effect of self-isolating.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> I cant find a link to log out, I dont like having my account signed in permanently.



An awful thought just struck me.. if Wolfie has 2 previous identities on AAM... he could still be logged in on both... perhaps he is even responding to himself within this thread?

MrEarl ... is that you Wolfie?


----------



## Bronte (21 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> Hey Bronte,
> 
> I accept your bona fides.
> 
> I just think WolfeTone deserves better. Just look at the gratuitously nasty/ugly post, immediately above....


How is that nasty or ugly. It’s clearly tongue in cheek. As in it’s funny.


----------



## Bronte (21 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> I cant find a link to log out, I dont like having my account signed in permanently. I have edited the title to reflect the topic


What age are you, can you just not close the website. It’s not difficult.


----------



## noproblem (21 Mar 2020)

Won't be too surprised to see him come back as M Martin.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (21 Mar 2020)

I see that he has indeed bowed out at least in the alias of Wolfe Tone. But I feel sure his narcissism has him tuned in under one of his boasted other aliases.  Whilst we have enjoyed the banter in this long goodbye  a read of #3 above indicates that we have been hosting a twisted mentality.  In that post we see a thinly veiled schadenfreude at what he wishfully perceives to be the current Armageddon of the capitalist world order.  This is Tiochaigh Ar La for the looney left.


----------



## RedOnion (21 Mar 2020)

I think it would be a fitting tribute to Wolfie if, like so many of his other threads, this gets locked at some point.


----------



## Firefly (21 Mar 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> An awful thought just struck me.. if Wolfie has 2 previous identities on AAM... he could still be logged in on both... perhaps he is even responding to himself within this thread?
> 
> MrEarl ... is that you Wolfie?


Could be an interesting pole.... My money's on _tecate_


----------



## RedOnion (21 Mar 2020)

Firefly said:


> Could be an interesting pole.... My money's on _tecate_


He told you himself:






						Happy New Year from Wolfie/Shortie/Folsom
					

- My wife is always giving out to me, arguing, putting me down. She keeps saying I have no imagination. So I stood up to her one day, and said back to her, "YOU'VE no imagination!"  That shut her up!  - On better days, my wife encourages me to do more things for myself, she says I need to be...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## adox (21 Mar 2020)

Attention seeking.


----------



## Firefly (21 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> He told you himself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Folsom_ always struck me as a handle that came from somewhere specific and I recently came across it reading Bitcoin Billionaires..


----------



## Firefly (21 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> I think it would be a fitting tribute to Wolfie if, like so many of his other threads, this gets locked at some point.


But we haven't been down a rabbit hole yet


----------



## WolfeTone (21 Mar 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> we see a thinly veiled schadenfreude at what he wishfully perceives to be the current Armageddon of the capitalist world order.





Its not Armageddon Duke, its a Pandemic. Don't take my word for it, ask around.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (21 Mar 2020)

OMG we are still infected


----------



## MrEarl (21 Mar 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> An awful thought just struck me.. if Wolfie has 2 previous identities on AAM... he could still be logged in on both... perhaps he is even responding to himself within this thread?
> 
> MrEarl ... is that you Wolfie?



Hello,

I can confirm that I'm not Wolfie.

Hope that helps you to clarify matters


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> OMG we are still infected



We are working flat out on a vaccine, but it might take a year to test for safety and effectiveness.

Brendan


----------



## Sunny (21 Mar 2020)

I am beginning to think we should set up an AAM anonymous group for people who really want to leave but just cant.......


----------



## Sarenco (21 Mar 2020)

Sounds like the Hotel California -

Last thing I remember
I was running for the door
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
"Relax," said the night man
"We are programmed to receive
You can check-out any time you like
But you can never leave!"


----------



## demoivre (22 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> Its not Armageddon Duke, its a Pandemic. Don't take my word for it, ask around.



You're still not gone away ?

P O'  Neill.


----------



## demoivre (22 Mar 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about.



It's about an anonymous poster on a BB, frequented mostly by anonymous posters, believing he/she will be missed if they throw a wobbly and leave.


----------



## tecate (24 Mar 2020)

Firefly said:


> Could be an interesting pole.... My money's on _tecate_


Reaching all the wrong conclusions must be a habit-forming thing for you Firefly


----------



## Fella (24 Mar 2020)

demoivre said:


> It's about an anonymous poster on a BB, frequented mostly by anonymous posters, believing he/she will be missed if they throw a wobbly and leave.



Yeah it's kinda like going to the local pub , having a couple of pints then announcing you'll never be back again. 

But you're really standing outside in the smoking area hoping someone mentions your name so you can come back in.


----------



## KOW (24 Mar 2020)

Absolutely wrong at any level.
If Wolfie was in the work place. If Wolfie was in college or school would the above posts be tolerated.
Brendan You have taken down posts for a lot less.

Maybe all the Warren Buffets who posted above should go back to making the millions. Leave the person alone.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Mar 2020)

Hi KOW

I don't know what you mean.

Over the years, there has been huge irritation at Wolfie/Shortie  and his style of posting.

But this thread shows that there is also a genuine affection for him.    Maybe "affection" is too strong a word and it's more amusement.

But the main thing is that Wolfie seems to be enjoying it himself, as he keeps coming back for more.

As a few people have pointed out, this is one of the funniest threads for a long time and a rare source of amusement in these dark days.  

Brendan


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2020)

KOW said:


> Absolutely wrong at any level.
> If Wolfie was in the work place. If Wolfie was in college or school would the above posts be tolerated.
> Brendan You have taken down posts for a lot less.
> 
> Maybe all the Warren Buffets who posted above should go back to making the millions. Leave the person alone.




Wolfie, Is that you????

There is no bullying. He posts under all guises have annoyed me at times with the amount of rabbit holes he would drag threads down but that doesn't mean I didn't read his posts! We are not laughing at him. We are laughing at the long goodbye....

And my millions are only thousands now.....


----------



## MrEarl (24 Mar 2020)

Fella said:


> Yeah it's kinda like going to the local pub , having a couple of pints then announcing you'll never be back again...



I was doing fine, until you mentioned something about never being back in the pub again...  but now, I feel all emotional.


----------



## cremeegg (24 Mar 2020)

Wolfe Tone marshalled his arguments far more effectively than The Big Short ever did.

While a left wing perspective may be in a minority here, in the wider world the typical AAM poster would be an outlier.

As for his motives, well all the regulars could look in that mirror.

Finally can everyone please leave the rabbit hole, its getting too crowded for effective social isolation, and I am claiming ownership.






						Bitcoin. Is it a deliberate con ?
					

those desired ends being to sell it later to someone who places a higher value on it,  Isnt that the same for any investment in property, shares, art, antique collections etc?  Personally I'm of the thinking that it can act as a store of value against fluctuating values of currency - like gold...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




post 82


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2020)

Deiseblue said:


> I’ll miss him terribly - brilliant poster , brilliant views.
> Enjoy your addional time off brother.


Shouldn't that be Comrade?


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2020)

I find Wolfie far more emotionally robust than Shortie was so while they certainly have the same world views Wolfie seems to take himself far less seriously.
I've enjoyed more of our discussions that I've not enjoyed. 
Nothing posted here should be taken seriously; t'is only d'inter-web.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2020)

I'd like to announce, I'm sure to the disappointment of many here, that I WON'T be leaving AAM.
When the socialist revolution is over it will be closed down anyway and most of us right-wingers will be shot so I'll enjoy it while I can!


----------



## elacsaplau (25 Mar 2020)

Purple,

Like I said to Wolfie, I respect your decision - it just that it makes me a little sad and I wonder whether you would reconsider it?


----------



## Sunny (11 Jun 2020)

I guess the long goodbye was actually a long 'I will see you later'...…..

Welcome back anyway.... You didn't miss much. We had a virus. Bitcoin is still changing the world/worthless, Tesla is still a world beater or a big con job. You can pretty much join where you left off. Unfortunately, Purple has become a socialist and leading campaigner for increased public sector spending on pay increase and social housing but apart from that, nothing new.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> it just that it makes me a little sad and I wonder whether you would reconsider it?



Could you not have left well enough alone?  Look what you have done now.
Brendan


----------



## elacsaplau (11 Jun 2020)

Ah come on, Brendan

Business was a wee bit slow without him!! And he's great craic - see his latest one for you on the other thread! Pure classic!


----------

